

McDonald's Destroyed the Gut Bacteria of a College Kid in 10 Days - neverminder
http://www.eater.com/2015/5/11/8587327/mcdonalds-gut-bacteria-college-kid-study-scary-fast-food

======
JoeAltmaier
Not a study: one sample; no control; nothing varied. It was a stunt. Perhaps
he also had the flu?

